# Turmeric



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I started taking turmeric for my arthritis and it helped so much I want to start the dogs on it. I found a FB group "Turmeric User Group" with tons of info and lots of success stories. Glad I found it because I also learned that giving dogs the same suppliement that I'm taking could be toxic. I will be making the paste as soon as I get my stuff and I'll see how it goes.
https://m.facebook.com/notes/turmer...ts-mice-chickens-camels-ocel/691188030945845/


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That is great to know that it also helps arthritis. I have been giving Sting turmeric (just the spice from the grocery store) since Nov. because of a small cyst. It was the second time it had grown back after bursting, but now hasn't grown back. I only give 1/2 tsp. twice a day mixed in with coconut oil and his other supplements.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I joined the FB page. I do know when we gave Grim turmeric he started developing urinary crystals so I stopped......


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I seem to remember putting turmeric in a concoction that I gave to my last GSD because of her DM.

SuperG


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

kiya said:


> I started taking turmeric for my arthritis and it helped so much I want to start the dogs on it. I found a FB group "Turmeric User Group" with tons of info and lots of success stories. Glad I found it because I also learned that giving dogs the same suppliement that I'm taking could be toxic. I will be making the paste as soon as I get my stuff and I'll see how it goes.
> https://m.facebook.com/notes/turmer...ts-mice-chickens-camels-ocel/691188030945845/



What was in the supplement that you're taking that is toxic to dogs?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> What was in the supplement that you're taking that is toxic to dogs?


Actually yes. What I've learned since joining TUG is that the supplement form has 95% curcumin and even for humans it's not recommended to take for long periods of time of over 3 months. The spice contains 3-5% which apparently is all you need.
So now even I am taking the golden paste form. I made up a batch of paste and share with the dogs. Apache the one who really needs it is being difficult so I made a batch of liver brownies fortunately he loves them even with the turmeric. The only thing is I don't really know how much is in each brownie. Next batch I think I will precut squares and add a teaspoon of t.paste to each.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

kiya said:


> Actually yes. What I've learned since joining TUG is that the supplement form has 95% curcumin and even for humans it's not recommended to take for long periods of time of over 3 months. The spice contains 3-5% which apparently is all you need.
> So now even I am taking the golden paste form. I made up a batch of paste and share with the dogs. Apache the one who really needs it is being difficult so I made a batch of liver brownies fortunately he loves them even with the turmeric. The only thing is I don't really know how much is in each brownie. Next batch I think I will precut squares and add a teaspoon of t.paste to each.


Do you have a link to post that supports that info? I'm curious because I give my dog a supplement that is 95% curcuminoids (not all supplements are 95% though). I decided to change to it (from the spice) because of an article I read in either WDJ or Dogs Naturally.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

It's down a bit but they say capsules that humans use should not be for over 3 month period. https://m.facebook.com/notes/turmer...ke-capsules-how-to-make-paste/673449486053033


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

kiya said:


> It's down a bit but they say capsules that humans use should not be for over 3 month period. https://m.facebook.com/notes/turmer...ke-capsules-how-to-make-paste/673449486053033


I don't have access to the page. Is it just someone's post on there that says that or is there an actual reputable source that the page cites? Just wondering because as I said I had always given the supplement and just recently changed to a 95% supplement after reading an article - now I"m not sure what to do.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I copied from the group you could join there's lots of info & stories:

Turmeric powder @ 3% curcumin (possibly a little higher in some batches) is effective and can be safely used daily for a lifetime, in most cases. Always check first with your treating doctor if you have any chronic health issues, or if you have any doubts.

Turmeric tablets and capsules, produced commercially, @ 95% curcumin, are not recommended for ingestion beyond three months. (This is what I consider High-dose turmeric)

Note from Pie Pony; "At very high doses turmeric should not be taken for periods beyond 3 months at a time, although as a food rather than a manufactured capsule, actually absorbing high doses of turmeric is relatively difficult and why the scientists are looking at nano tech solutions ( like lipid jackets or envelopes) in order to deliver the complex amino acid chains to the blood stream.
Turmeric can be safely included as food every day.
Following an accident it was essential I reduce swelling and inflammation, so I did take more than 100 grams of turmeric powder a day for the first 3 days, then 50 grams a day, then back to 4 to 6 teaspoons a day. 
Compared to most prescription drugs, taking large quantities of turmeric powder in golden milk, yoghurt, scrambled eggs, casseroles etc is unlikely to have many downsides, as excess will simply be excreted, where prescription drugs come with list of side effects and often require a second prescription drug to offset the problems caused by the first medicine!
Understanding how to maintain healthy gut flora, sustain a balanced defense and strong immune system is key to fighting disease and illness. 
Turmeric can help as part of maintaining a healthy digestive tract and reducing inflammation which can lead to many other illnesses including a variety of cancers, arthritis, allergies, irritable bowel etc, etc."

Thanks to Roy Webb for this link, with information on restrictions using curcumin (as opposed to turmeric containing curcumin) Can turmeric prevent or treat cancer? : Cancer Research UK : CancerHelp UK


----------

